# 4-H Certified Volunteer?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was asked to be a 4-H Certified Volunteer, and will be taking a 2 day course in Nov. Just wondering if other states do this as well, and what exactly did you do/learn? Just curious. I am honored they asked me, and excited, as I love trying to be involved in the youth livestock club. Plus all 3 of my kids will be members as of next month - my youngest will no longer be a clover bud! She's so excited to be able to do everything the big kids get to do


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

In our county in oregon there is a training to be a 4-H leader but not one called volunteer. Might be the same thing. There was about a 3 hour training on how to handle situations and maintain safety, a background check and an application to fill out. To have a 4H meeting you have to have at least one adult pesent that has completed this process and been accepted. This "leader" can also work with the extension office for your club and sign paperwork the extension office needs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, yep this is for a certified volunteer to help in the event the 4-H leader <our county extension agent or his assistant> aren't able to attend a meeting, or we can help conduct trips, or sign off on project papers, etc. 
I did the background check & application paperwork, so that is all being processed. I'm supposed to go in late November on a weekend for this, I'm not sure if it's an all day thing both days or just a few hours each day, I need to ask for more info. I know it's certification for livestock & horse club volunteers from around the state.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad you are doing it. It is such a great experience for the young ppeople in many different ways. Thank you for being wilking to do it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I leave Friday morning for the 4-H Certified Parent Volunteer training.  I'm sure it will be fun  It is for Livestock Club & Horse club. It's a 2 1/2 hour drive to the state park resort hotel where we'll be staying/doing the training, near the Ky/Tn state line. I am excited to be going to the mountains ♥ Although I am nervous about driving in them lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun!


----------

